# WHEEL SPIN or CLUTCH SLIPPING



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

This topic is caused by FI and couldn't find another forum to fit.
What's the easiest way to tell if my wheels are spinning or clutch is slipping? When I get on it I don't feel anything in the car - no wheel hop, no vibration, no smelly clutch, no smokey or squeeling tires, just a tached out motor through 3rd gear.
I have built 02A, APTuning gears, an LSD turning DSS stage 3 axles. The Pressure plate is Sachs Racing on a NEW Clutchnet 6 puck. Motor is about 450 WHP.


----------



## 91 Aigner (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: WHEEL SPIN or CLUTCH SLIPPING (HOTSKILLET98)*

Get on the brakes hard while at WOT. If your RPM falls and you start slowing down, it's wheel spin. If you start slowing down while your RPM is still high, it's the clutch. From the lack of wheel hop, noise and vibrations, I'm guessing it's a slipping clutch.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: WHEEL SPIN or CLUTCH SLIPPING (HOTSKILLET98)*

sounds clutch to me http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: WHEEL SPIN or CLUTCH SLIPPING (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_sounds clutch to me http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

x2


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: WHEEL SPIN or CLUTCH SLIPPING (Brandon12V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brandon12V* »_
x2

x3 How long has the clutch been in the car? Are you sure that the clutch is engaging fully with the flywheel? Its an 02a and hydraulic so that takes any cable failures out of the picture. I'd check the clutch master cylinder as well. 


_Modified by magics5rip at 11:07 AM 3-11-2007_


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: WHEEL SPIN or CLUTCH SLIPPING (91 Aigner)*

Clutch has less than 400 miles on it. How do you get on the brakes at WOT except for the e-brake?


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: WHEEL SPIN or CLUTCH SLIPPING (HOTSKILLET98)*

2 feet


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: WHEEL SPIN or CLUTCH SLIPPING (HOTSKILLET98)*

use the one not doing anything at that time.


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: WHEEL SPIN or CLUTCH SLIPPING (Soupuh)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: WHEEL SPIN or CLUTCH SLIPPING (HOTSKILLET98)*

i have the same issues in third...its my tires
only happens on cold days when the rubber isnt soft
does it happen in fourth and fifth gear under load?


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: WHEEL SPIN or CLUTCH SLIPPING (jazzpur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jazzpur* »_i have the same issues in third...its my tires
only happens on cold days when the rubber isnt soft
does it happen in fourth and fifth gear under load?

It doesn't having symptoms of slipping or spinning in 4th & 5th. Just 1st - thru middle of 3rd.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: WHEEL SPIN or CLUTCH SLIPPING (HOTSKILLET98)*

use that that left foot.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: WHEEL SPIN or CLUTCH SLIPPING (tyrone27)*

when you punch it
if the rpms go sky high and your speedo doesnt........its clutch
pretty much the speedo has to move with the rpms
honestly i think this is a very bad post......if you cant tell the difference, you need to drive more, i am just very amazed this post is actually real


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: WHEEL SPIN or CLUTCH SLIPPING (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_when you punch it
if the rpms go sky high and your speedo doesnt........its clutch
pretty much the speedo has to move with the rpms
honestly i think this is a very bad post......if you cant tell the difference, you need to drive more, i am just very amazed this post is actually real

Speedo does ramp up with clutch. Sorry if the topic bothered you, you should probably have avoided it. Although I have been driving before your fat head came out of your mom's (*&^%$,







I haven't driven 450 WHP FWD vehicles very long. I'm pretty sure you haven't either.


----------



## sparkalot (Aug 11, 2005)

sounds like the clutch. i have a red level clutchnet 6-puck with just under 1,000 miles with matching PP and it cant hold boost worth of ****. waste of $425....


----------



## Vortex Addict (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (sparkalot)*

Drive along in 4th or 5th gear then floor it. If your RPMS increase with out your speedo showing a increase in speed ....... its your clutch.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Vortex Addict)*

Kind of a stupid question...but what power is your clutch setup rated for?


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: WHEEL SPIN or CLUTCH SLIPPING (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_ Although I have been driving before your fat head came out of your mom's (*&^%$, 








barely.








not that that matters in the least. i know plenty of 40 yr olds that suck at driving. no offense.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (sparkalot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sparkalot* »_sounds like the clutch. i have a red level clutchnet 6-puck with just under 1,000 miles with matching PP and it cant hold boost worth of ****. waste of $425....

Check your install. I've had one on my car for over 25k miles and it still works great. Replaced the disk about 10k ago when the tranny was out. I've never felt the thing slip.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: WHEEL SPIN or CLUTCH SLIPPING (HOTSKILLET98)*

I don't think it's a stupid post at all. When it's just a slight slippage, it's not always obvious. Also, some tires spin very smoothly and don't squeal or hop.
I can usually tell by the sound of the motor, it seems like tires spin in a more linear fashion, compared to a clutch.
Also, when the tires spin, you usually can feel them in the steering wheel. 
I'm thinking it's probably your tires, if your 6-puck was slipping, it would probably chatter. That's my thinking.
Hope that helps!


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: WHEEL SPIN or CLUTCH SLIPPING (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_I don't think it's a stupid post at all. When it's just a slight slippage, it's not always obvious. Also, some tires spin very smoothly and don't squeal or hop.
I can usually tell by the sound of the motor, it seems like tires spin in a more linear fashion, compared to a clutch.
Also, when the tires spin, you usually can feel them in the steering wheel. 
I'm thinking it's probably your tires, if your 6-puck was slipping, it would probably chatter. That's my thinking.
Hope that helps!

agreed... as i stated before i have the same prob... but no issues in 4th or 5th gear...
its really hard to look down and watch both the speedo and tach when your loosing control of a 300+ whp vehicle in third gear
my tires dont make any squeal when it happens...or my open wastegate muffles any noise they do make
when its happening...veer your steering wheel side to side....youll know if its tires slipping just by the feel


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

if your tires are roasting then your speedo will jump QUICK where as if you clutch is burnin you rpms will rise and your speedo either will rise slowy, rise and then level and then slowly drop ect...


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_if your tires are roasting then your speedo will jump QUICK where as if you clutch is burnin you rpms will rise and your speedo either will rise slowy, rise and then level and then slowly drop ect...

But I think, it's not this "obvious" kind of slippage he is having, it's more, the kind where when you floor it, the RPM kinda shoots to close to redline, and HOLDS there until the tires grip. The kind of slippage where the RPM shoots up is much easier to figure out.


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
But I think, it's not this "obvious" kind of slippage he is having, it's more, the kind where when you floor it, the RPM kinda shoots to close to redline, and HOLDS there until the tires grip. The kind of slippage where the RPM shoots up is much easier to figure out.

RPM & SPEEDO don't kinda shoot up, they ramp up pretty quickly. So I guess it's wheel spin.
OBTW: Any 40 year olds around here? Don't think so. Anyone want to take driving advice from a 22 year little boy? - barely old enough to go to an establishment for a


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_RPM & SPEEDO don't kinda shoot up, they ramp up pretty quickly. So I guess it's wheel spin.
OBTW: Any 40 year olds around here? Don't think so. Anyone want to take driving advice from a 22 year little boy? - barely old enough to go to an establishment for a









well seeing as only 2 other people in this post are older than 24, it seems YOU are taking advise and troubleshooting from "little boys". sorry if the government thinks im barley old enough to be a lush. booze is crap anyhow. ill let you handle the beer drinking, but be careful you dont mistake wheel spin for clutch slippage after all those tasty brewski's down at the pub. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_
well seeing as only 2 other people in this post are older than 24, it seems YOU are taking advise and troubleshooting from "little boys". sorry if the government thinks im barley old enough to be a lush. booze is crap anyhow. ill let you handle the beer drinking, but be careful you dont mistake wheel spin for clutch slippage after all those tasty brewski's down at the pub. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Stay on topic [email protected] We're talking about high HP FWD drive-trains & identifying traction loss vs clutch slippage. you CANT relate so bother posting little boy


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*

I have the same problem in my 16vT. I know for a fact it's wheelspin though. Harder compound tires + cold weather and the tires will spin quietly


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_Stay on topic [email protected] We're talking about high HP FWD drive-trains & identifying traction loss vs clutch slippage. you CANT relate so bother posting little boy

nothin a few more beers cant help forget, geezer.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Too much bickering in this thread. 
Locked.


----------

